# Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade an der Auswahl eines weiteren E-Motors im Freundeskreis und habe aus preislichen Gründen natürlich vorwiegend zwei Reihen im Auge: Die Minn Kota Endura und die Rhino VX.

Die Rhino VX werden ja immer für ihren sparsamen Umgang mit dem Batteriestrom bei vergleichbaren Schub (z.B. in lbs) gelobt. Gleichzeitig sind sie natürlich aufgrund ihres Edelstahlschaftes und diverser Metallteile schwerer. Preislich gehen die Rhino VX bei Ebay für wenig Geld über den Tisch, den 34er bekommt man da schon für knapp über 170 Euronen.

Die Minn Kota Endura haben einen Compositeschaft, sind wesentlich leichter, trotzdem bewährte Qualität. Dafür kosten sie in den kräftigeren Schubklassen auch schon ordentlich mehr Geld, ein 36lbs Endura beispielsweise ca. 250 Euro, ein 40lbs um die 290 Euro.

Generell gibt es zur Auswahl der Elektromotoren auch schon einen guten Artikel von Marco Reimers bei Carp.de - ich meine diesen hier: http://www.carp.de/berichte/2007/02/auf_grosser_fahrt_3/index.shtml - hier zitiere ich einfach mal den wichtigsten Knackpunkt als Formel: Leistung (Watt) geteilt durch Spannung (Volt) = Strom (Ampere). Da die Rhino VX lt. Tabelle eine sehr geringe Leistungsaufnahme in einen vergleichsweise sehr kräftigen Schub umsetzen, sollte man lt. dem theoretisch errechneten Ergebnis von Marco Reimers mit dem Rhino VX auch am längsten - weil am sparsamsten mit dem Akkustrom - unterwegs sein.

Eigentlich habe ich diesen Angaben immer blind vertraut, bis ich gestern auf meiner Recherche die Onlineausgabe eines Zebco-Kataloges gefunden habe - siehe hier: http://www.zebco-europe.net/pdf/2005/D/R2_05_D.pdf - hier ist eine Tabelle zur Leistungsaufnahme, zur Stromaufnahme und zum erzeugten Schub auf der jeweiligen Fahrstufe abgedruckt. Ich habe diese Angaben einmal für den *Rhino VX-34* abgetippt:

Fahrstufe - Stromaufnahme - Leistung - Schub
1 -   8A -   96W -   6,6lbs
2 - 11A - 101W -   7,4lbs
3 - 16A - 139W - 13,2lbs
4 - 20A - 162W - 15,8lbs
5 - 40A - 215W - 34,0lbs

... dazu im direkten Vergleich der *Minn Kota Endura 36*...

Fahrstufe - Stromaufnahme - Leistung - Schub
1 - 11A - 132W -   4,8lbs
2 - 16A - 192W - 10,0lbs
3 - 20A - 240W - 15,0lbs
4 - 25A - 300W - 20,0lbs
5 - 34A - 408W - 36,0lbs

Die Minn Kota-Datenreihe ist absolut plausibel nach oben genannter Formel (Leistung:Spannung=Stromaufnahme) - beispielsweise soll der Endura 36 auf Stufe 3 eine Leistung von 240 Watt haben, geteilt durch die notwendige Spannung von 12 Volt ergibt sich ein Strom"verbrauch" von 20 Ampere.

Schaue ich mir dagegen das Datenblatt des Rhino VX an, kann ich mir bei den Leistungsangaben nur an den Kopf fassen... beispielsweise soll der Rhino VX-34 auf Stufe 4 eine Leistung von 162 Watt haben. Geteilt durch die Spannung von 12 Volt komme ich auf einen Stromverbrauch von 13,5 Ampere - tatsächlich gibt Zebco aber auch einen Stromverbrauch von 20 Ampere an?!

Lasse ich die (ungeklärten) Leistungsangaben der beiden E-Motoren einfach mal außer acht und schaue nur auf die Stromaufnahmen in Ampere und den damit erzeugten Schub in englischen Pfund, sind die Rhino-VX alles andere als super sparsam, sondern "kochen in übertragenem Sinn auch nur mit Wasser" - auf der höchsten Stufe erzeugt der Endura 36 beispielsweise mit einem Stromverbrauch von 34 Ampere einen Schub von 36lbs, der Rhino VX-34 zieht sich für einen maximalen Schub von 34lbs sogar 40 Ampere.

Mich würde Eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren - übersehe ich hier irgendwelche Faktoren und habe ich einen Fehler in meiner Betrachtungsweise?


----------



## smith1337 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

moin Markus.

von welcher Leistung sprechen wir!? Mechanische oder elektrische? daraus resultierend fällt das Wort Wirkungsgrad! Die "PimmelDaumenFensterkreuz-Gleichung" P=U*I kannst eigentlich, wenn du es genau haben möchtest, lächend bei Seite legen...


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

Moin Andreas,

tja, wenn ich das wüßte, welche Leistungsangabe da nun in den Tabellen jeweils erwähnt wird - da lassen einen die Hersteller ja leider im Dunklen tappen... #c

Aber wie gesagt, läßt man die Leistungsaufnahmen mal außer acht, interessieren in der Praxis doch eh nur die beiden Größen Strom"verbrauch" im Ampere und damit erzeugter Schub, richtig?

Für mich scheint sich zumindest anzudeuten, dass man die rein rechnerischen Ergebnisse aus dem Carp.de-Test vergessen kann.


----------



## smith1337 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

genau so schaut´s aus! ich kann dir ja mal paar Gleichungen um die Ohren hauen, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, wenn auf´m See die Batterie "leer" is... naja, für den Hausgebrauch mögen die Gleichungen ja ausreichend seien. wenn du weißt, wie stabil dein Akku is, kann man da schon grob überschlagen... hab den Artikel auch mal gelesen. ich finde man sollte erstmal auf den Preis, dann auf die Schubkraft, dann auf den Stromverbrauch schauen... in der Preisklasse sind die doch mehr oder weniger alle Stromfresser, oder?


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

Ich find´s dann einfach nur klasse, wie ein Hersteller ein Produkt als super sparsam hinstellt und die Verbraucher auf den Zug aufspringen.

Hier im Board gab es auch schon einige Wortmeldungen, wie sparsam ein Rhino VX im Vergleich zu einem Minn Kota Endura doch sei - ich selbst bin diesem Irrglauben auch aufgesessen.

Gegenwärtig tendiere ich zu einem 36er Minn Kota Endura. Der ist zwar etwas teurer, dafür aber auch leichter und in seiner Abstimmung der Schubkräfte auf den einzelnen Schaltstufen harmonischer. Wir haben ja auch einen 44er Rhino VX in Benutzung und der nimmt sich auf den Stufen 1-4 rein vom Gefühl her nichts mit einem 30lbs Endura von Minn Kota. Lediglich auf Stufe gibt es dann einen merklichen Schubzuwachs - proportional ist da aber etwas anderes...


----------



## smith1337 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

tja, opa würde jetzt wieder auf die Kapitalisten schimpfen |rolleyes 
wie schaut´s mit Stufenlosen Motoren aus?! hab leider keine Preise im Kopf... hab ja noch nich mal ´n Boot :c
aber is der Unterschied vom 30er zum 36er (minn kota) so dolle? mal von den Angaben abgesehen...


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

Die stufenlosen Modelle z.B. von Minn Kota wären die Maxxum, da kostet bereits der 40lbs gegenwärtig knapp 480 Euro. Der soll aber aufgrund (einer von der Beschreibung her sehr logisch klingenden) Umwandlung von Gleichstrom in pulsierenden Gleichstrom insbesondere bei niedrigen Schubkräften sehr sparsam sein, je höher der Schub, desto geringer fällt dann aber auch dort die Ersparnis aus.

Der Unterschied 30lbs und 36lbs beim Endura dürfte sich schon merklich auswirken, da auf allen Fahrstufen mehr Schub erzeugt wird und man auf MAX mehr Reserven z.B. bei stärkerem Wind und schwerer Beladung hat - Geschwindigkeitsvorteile braucht man sich aber nicht erhoffen.

Hier mal ein Vergleich der Endura-Modelle: http://www.schlauchboote-spezial.de/minnkota/endura.html


----------



## smith1337 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

na ich werd mich nächstes Jahr mal damit beschäftigen, wenn´s relevant wird... mein Kumpel hat auch den 36 und is damit recht zufrieden


----------



## Heuwiese (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

Schaut mal hier http://www.bootdepot.de/pieper-freizeit.htm hilft event. bei der Entscheidung. 
Bessere Preise habe ich nicht gefunden.
Fals ihr günstigere habt bitte mal melden. 
Ich denke, werde mich für mein 2,6m Schlauchboot auch für Minn Kota 36 entscheiden.


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> ... bessere Preise habe ich nicht gefunden.
> Fals ihr günstigere habt bitte mal melden. ...



Hi,

Angelgeräte Schlageter hat den 36er Endura auch für 260 Euro, versendet aber versandkostenfrei. 

Boot-Depot Pieper ist meiner Erfahrung nach ebenfalls ein klasse Händler, versendet aber erst ab 275 Euro versandkostenfrei.

So richtig fett macht das den Kohl also nicht...


----------



## Heuwiese (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*

@Pilkman:
Danke für deine Info.
Ob man die Teile auf der Boot in Berlin noch günstiger bekommt?


----------



## Pilkman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rhino VX-Motoren - Leistungsangaben unplausibel?*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> ... ob man die Teile auf der Boot in Berlin noch günstiger bekommt?



Wenn man eh hinfährt, würde ich schon mal nach einem Angebot schauen. Aber extra deswegen hinfahren lohnt wohl nicht.


----------

